# CPT Code-Can anyone tell



## mslori7 (May 22, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to code "right index finger extensor tendon centralization with lumbrical tendon transfer"?

Thanks,


----------



## Joe_coder07 (May 26, 2009)

This is my suggestion, this codes may be wrong 26428 

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------



## mslori7 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Joseph


----------

